

How an Airbnb renter's horror story taught the company's CEO a leadership lesson - yarapavan
http://www.businessinsider.in/How-an-Airbnb-renters-horror-story-taught-the-companys-CEO-his-greatest-leadership-lesson/articleshow/47870665.cms

======
yarapavan
tl;dr version: The embarrassment and frustration of the experience taught
Chesky the lesson he considers the most important of his career: "A consensus
decision in a moment of crisis is very often going to be the middle of the
road, and they're usually the worst decisions. Usually in a crisis you have to
go left or right."

